
Reflections on UChicago's New Venture Challenge - thaddeusdiamond
https://thaddeusdiamond.com/2017/06/04/reflections-on-uchicago-new-venture-challenge/
======
thaddeusdiamond
Has some lessons I learned about accelerators, entrepreneurship, and raising
from investors. Hopefully it helps others learn more about these opaque
industries.

